# LOOKING FOR FEMALE RAT IN MONTREAL



## jessicasnakebites (Apr 27, 2009)

i live in montreal and im looking for a female rat so if you live here or near here post pics of the rats and ill email you if i want her


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You need to join Yahoo's Canada Rat Adoption (the admin was based out of Montreal and there are a lot of Montreal members) or possibly The Rat Shack that has a lot of canadian members. This particular forum has more US members.


----------

